# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Why?

## aggie

Why nobody wants to learn Polish?  ::  It's not so difficult... I know that Polish isn't a international language but when u learned it u can be proud that u know the language which not many people know  ::

----------


## Tu-160

Don't want to make separate topic on this small question and decided to post it here. I often watch Viva-TV (it is a Polish music channel). And I always notice this word which, don't know how is spelled, but sounds like «zaproshaye». Do you aggie know what it means?

----------


## aggie

Yeah, maye u'r right. Separate topic is too much for that question. 
Hmm..maybe u mean "zaproszenie" and if it is, it means "invitation"

----------


## Tu-160

Probably it is. It fits to context because I usually hear it when they advertise various disco parties.

----------


## aggie

Yes, so it has to be "invitation"  ::

----------


## carperdiem

I would like to learn Polish, but I must finish learning Russian first. However, I do not think I would ever use Polish much if I DID learn it. So... why should I learn it? Hmmm... I dunno. Time to go ..... byes.

----------


## Pravit

> Probably it is. It fits to context because I usually hear it when they advertise various disco parties.

 DISCO PARTIES?!?!?!?!?!? Noone advertises disco parties on TV here in the US...this makes me want to learn Polish twice as much. Here is the list: 
Pravit's Language learning To-Do
---------------------------------------
Master Russian
Master German
Forget French (but retain enough to mention that I speak it  ::  )
Learn Chinese 
Learn Spanish as spoken in Spain
Learn Polish to go to disco parties
Learn Punjabi

----------


## Линдзи

I am going to have to work on fixing up my Polish.  There is really no excuse for my Polish being as poor as it is.

----------


## carperdiem

Ahhhh... the language of love and sausage.

----------


## translationsnmru

I studied Polish for some time when I was a teen.
I have a good course with audio records. It was fun.  
I dropped it because I the Army decided that my service was absolutely necessary for its welfare, and the  Army can't be reasoned with. It is an absolutely unreasonable institution. So when I was drafted, I gave the book and records to a girl who had wanted to study Polish. 
After the army, I tried to get back to learning it, bought a textbook and a dictionary, but I found out that I didn't have enough time to for it. I was busy improving my English, studying French, and, of course, earning my living.  
So, with some regret, I dropped it after all  ::

----------


## Pravit

Aww. Hope that doesn't happen to me   ::   I thought that if you're in university and go to "voennaya kafedra" you dont have to serve in the Army. Right?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Aww. Hope that doesn't happen to me    I thought that if you're in university and go to "voennaya kafedra" you dont have to serve in the Army. Right?

 Almost right. You can still be drafted after "voynnaya kafedra", but this rarely happens, and you serve as an officer. However, that was not my case, for I never went to a university.

----------


## pookie123

this is an older post, but people dont ususally want to learn a language they dont really need or wont use to often. me on the other hand, i love to learn new things, i dont care if i'll only need it once!

----------


## aggie

And I like to be different than others  ::  For example in Poland not many people want to learn Russian (because of not far history) and I want to learn it  :: 
I also would like to learn Irish. I know that this language isn't useful nowadays, but a knowladge of it would make me speciall  ::

----------


## Линдзи

I'm putting off polishing my Polish (hee) until after my Russian knowledge is more securely sunk into my brain.  When I work on learning more than one language at the same time they tend to interfere with one another. 
Polish is pretty.

----------


## Jasper May

You don't advertise Disco-parties in the States, Pravit? We do, but we call them differently. Shouldn't you learn Dutch as well then?

----------

Польский меня прикалывает, учил его 3 года. Сейчас общаюсь на Польском крайне редко.
В Шчэбжешине хшощч бжми в Тшчине...

----------


## Ник

Looking at this post reminded me how much I miss Carperdiem   ::  . I wonder when he's coming back.

----------


## aggie

What do you miss?

----------


## Артемида

Cze`s`c!!! (sorry i dont have polish letters  ::  ) 
Very many people learn polish language, i even can prove it: 
click here: http://www.unilang.org - this is a wonderful site for those who wants to learn any language, they have a good forum for language students - Virtual School of Languages and Polish section is very big! More then 60 pages! So *aggie* polish is quite popular  ::   
Papa  ::  
Артемида

----------


## Feline

is there a need for language interpreters of polish?
i'm thinking about choosing polish as one of my languages, but i'm not sure yet...

----------


## Zhenya

see the subject in the top of this lounge! (mine that is)

----------

